

About My Spiral Notebooks - jmduke
http://bobgrahamnow.com/?page_id=713

======
officemonkey
I'm fascinated with how people capture data on-the-go. Especially without
fancy electronics.

There are two different modes in my job: normal operations or "blue sky" days
and emergency operations or "gray sky" days. I keep two different notebooks,
each one optimized for "blue sky" or "gray sky." They work remarkably well,
but only if I'm away from my computer. If I'm at my computer, I tend to stay
in the email loop, which is good for communicating, but bad for organized
capture.

------
holyjaw
Reminds me of an article [1] that basically shows how to maintain an amazingly
capable GTD system in a notebook.

[1]: [http://tomtunguz.com/how-to-take-exceptional-notes-and-be-
pr...](http://tomtunguz.com/how-to-take-exceptional-notes-and-be-productive-
with-paper/)

